
The Tiny Chips from Chinese Hackers: When Falsifiability Meets Public Perception - socrateslee
https://medium.com/@socrateslee/the-tiny-chips-from-chinese-hackers-4961d81d7229
======
socrateslee
As in the modern world, it seems the science and the technology are so
developed, that the hi-tech products like microchips are so broadly used as
there are many of them inside everyone’s cell phone. But the scientific
thinking is yet a very unpopular idea, and theories like falsification are
heard by very little people. The science things have already arrived in our
life, except we haven’t thought deeply about them, we only know that words
“the science things” have come.

